
How AirBnB's Data Hid the Facts in NYC [pdf] - jaboutboul
http://insideairbnb.com/reports/how-airbnbs-data-hid-the-facts-in-new-york-city.pdf
======
CodeWriter23
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13628737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13628737)

------
JumpCrisscross
Could this result in criminal penalties for the executives who signed off on
the data?

~~~
johnzeringue
It's definitely seedy, but it doesn't sound like it's illegal. Misrepresenting
data is one thing, but circulating misleading data is hard to define and
punish.

~~~
wheelerwj
lieing and destroying evidence if there is a warrant or subpoena is a
definitive crime.

------
zaius
This needs a [2016] in the title

------
jijji
and this is interesting because?

~~~
CodeWriter23
The facts reveal that AirBNB is actively covering up that they are permitting
hosts to violate New York Law by listing multiple dwellings on the platform.

~~~
rco8786
Hmm. Is that their responsibility to enforce? Not really familiar with the
details here, but it seems akin to holding Craigslist responsible for someone
selling a stolen bike.

~~~
swsieber
I would say you have a bad analogy - Craigslist doesn't really have a good way
of knowing if somebody is selling something stolen.

AirBNB on the other hand is covering evidence of their customers breaking the
law, on purpose.

~~~
CodeWriter23
They collect the SSN of hosts for the federally-mandated 1099K disclosures, so
they can use that or a hash of that as a unique identifier and prevent listing
multiple dwellings in localities that have such laws.

------
zump
ELI5 for someone not privy to this debate?

~~~
johnzeringue
Housing in NYC is expensive. Zoning laws exist in part to control housing
costs. Airbnb is seen as a way to circumvent these laws by facilitating short-
term listings in otherwise long-term residential areas.

Airbnb released a detailed snapshot of its NYC listings in order to minimize
such concerns and prevent restrictions on its business. However, individuals
who had been consistently collecting similar data from Airbnb's website
noticed that the snapshot was misleading. Airbnb had instituted a crackdown on
"bad" listings immediately prior to the snapshot, but allowed them to return
right after.

~~~
zump
Disgraceful behavior, but would no doubt be condoned here as excellent hustle.

~~~
grzm
If you have something substantive to say on the topic, including constructive
criticism, please do share. If it's just gratuitous negativity disparaging the
community you choose to be a part of, please refrain.

